# اجمل شواطى مصر الغالية عليا جداموسوعة كاملة متجدد



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لكل محبى اسكندرية 




في إحدى ليالي صيف عام 1892، وقع الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني في 

عشق تلك البقعة على طرف مدينة الاسكندرية الشرقي، 

فأمر بإعداد 80 حمارا من حمير المكارية ليركبها هو ومَنْ بصحبته وليسيروا 

في الصحراء بمحاذاة شاطئ البحر يرافقهم عزف الموسيقى الخديوية.

وكلما سار الموكب زاد إعجاب الخديوي بتلك المنطقة بألسنتها الجميلة

الداخلة في البحر وأسلوب تسرب الماء بين ثناياها الصخرية في خرير ساحر. 

ثم عاد في اليوم التالي وتجاوز هذه المنطقة بمسافة كبيرة حتى وصل الى 

مكان تكتنفه رابيتان عاليتان يبلغ ارتفاعهما 16 مترا؛ وبينهما ضلع صغير،

وفي طرفه الشمالي جزيرة صغيرة. منذ ذلك اليوم استقر في ذهنه أن

تكون هذه البقعة مصيفا له، وأن ينشئ بها قصرا أنيقا على احدى الرابيتين 

هو «قصر الحرملك» الذي أصبح إحدى التحف المعمارية التي تمزج بين

العمارة الكلاسيكية والعمارة القوطية بمراحلها المختلفة بالاضافة الى 

طراز عصر النهضة الإيطالي والطراز الاسلامي. وأمام القصر، أنشأ كشكا 

للموسيقى ليشهد الحفلات الخديوية الصيفية. أما الرابية الأخرى فكانت 

عليها مدافع قديمة من عهد محمد علي باشا كانت تستخدم لحماية الشواطئ

ولا زالت موجودة حتى الآن، وأقيم أمامها مبنى السلاملك وسينما الاميرات.

وأحاطت بتلك المباني حدائق واسعة قدرت مساحتها بنحو 370 فدانا زرعت

بزهور وأشجار نادرة. وعلى الجزيرة الصغيرة بني كشك كلاسيكي للشاي 

على الطراز الروماني. وتم ربط الجزيرة بالشاطئ من خلال جسر إيطالي ـ 

قوطي الطراز ينتهي بفنار يرشد السفن واليخوت الى خليج المنتزه الذي كان 

يرسو به يخت الملك فاروق والذي حمل اسم «المحروسة».


في تلك الجنة الارضية تم تصميم حمامات سباحة طبيعية للملك والأميرات

داخل مياه البحر المتوسط ما زالت موجودة حتى الآن. ويعود الفضل الى 

محمود باشا شكري رئيس الديوان التركي في عهد الخديوي عباس 

حلمي الثاني في إطلاق اسم «المنتزه» على تلك الجنة التي أضاف لها كل 

حاكم من حكام الاسرة العلوية إضافة نسبت اليه. منها على سبيل المثال 

الصوبة الملكية التي أنشأها الملك فؤاد عام 1934 وضمت أندر نباتات الظل

التي لا تزال موجودة حتى الآن، وتبلغ مساحتها 3 آلاف متر مربع وتحتوي

على نباتات استوائية وما زالت محتفظة برونقها منذ أكثر من 75 عاما. الى

جانب عدد آخر من النباتات المهمة الاخرى ومنها الكانتيا والبوتس العملاق 

والزاميا والكريوتا أو النخيل ذيل السمكة ذي الاوراق الخضراء، والنباتات الكبيرة الحجم 

مثل الانتوريوم السهمي والأحمر وودن الفيل والهوكيري والأراليا والفيكتوريا والروبيليا.

أما قصر المنتزه الشهير فقد أنشأه الملك فاروق في بداية الاربعينات بنظام معماري

يتماشى مع النظام الذي بنيت به القصور الملكية في المنتزه ولعل أشهر ما يميزه 

برج الساعة الذي كان تخرج منه أربعة تماثيل ذهبية للملك فاروق عندما تدق

عقارب الساعة. تلك ببساطة هي قصة بناء المنتزه التي تعد من التحف المعمارية 

الخالدة في فنون العمارة المصرية في مدينة الاسكندرية ولعل الموقع والتاريخ كانا 

السبب في إنشاء فندق هلنان فلسطين عام 1964، والذي يعد واحدا من أشهر

الفنادق المصرية ليس بسبب موقعه فقط،

ولكن لكونه الفندق الوحيد الذي تم بناؤه داخل أحد القصور الملكية التي آلت

ملكيتها إلى الحكومة المصرية بعد قيام ثورة 23 يوليو (تموز) عام 1952.

يقف فندق «هلنان فلسطين» مواجها لكوبري الجزيرة وفنار المنتزه.

ويستقبلك بهو الفندق بألحان موسيقية خفيفة تتناغم مع الطبيعة 

الخلابة التي تحاصره من كل جانب. وترافقك هذه الألحان منذ وصولك الى

مدخل الفندق وحتى الغرفة التي يقع عليها اختيارك. في بهو الفندق تقابلك 

جدارية تحكي تاريخ الاسكندرية منحوت عليها إله البحار بوسيدون وعروس 

البحر بالاضافة الى لوحات مشغولة يدويا بحرفية شديدة. وقد شيد الفندق 

بأمر من الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ليشهد أول قمة عربية تحتضنها 

مصر والتي حضرها جميع رؤساء الدول العربية وملوكها عام بنائه. ومنذ ذلك الحين 

يعتبر «هلنان فلسطين» مقرا لإقامة رؤساء وملوك العالم حتى انه وقع الاختيار

عليه لإقامة كبار ضيوف مصر الذين حضروا افتتاح مكتبة الاسكندرية منذ عدة أعوام.

ومن بينهم الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك وقرينته، وملكة إسبانيا الملكة صوفيا،

ورئيس جمهورية المالاديف عبد الحي القيوم، والملكة رانيا قرينة الملك عبد الله 

ملك الاردن، وولي عهد المملكة العربية السعودية وولي عهد دولة الامارات المتحدة.

كما يعد الفندق مقصدا للأدباء والفنانين؛ ومنهم الشاعر السوري أدونيس

والكاتب المصري أسامة أنور عكاشة فهم يرونه واحة للاستجمام وفرصة للتمتع

بالهدوء والماء والخضرة في آن واحد. ويضم الفندق 233 غرفة جميعها تطل على 

البحر والحدائق الملكية. ويضم 4 أجنحة جونيور و10 أجنحة كورنر وجناحين

ملكيين وفيلا، وهي تحتل الطابق السادس من الفندق بأكمله، وهي مخصصة

للعائلات الكبيرة أو للمجموعات حيث تضم 6 غرف وقاعة استقبال كبيرة ومطبخ خاص.

وتتفاوت أسعار الاقامة بالفندق بحسب الفصل، ففي الشتاء يبلغ سعر الاقامة للفرد

في الغرفة المزدوجة 250 دولارا. بينما تتكلف في الصيف 350 دولارا.

ويمتاز الفندق بتعدد مطاعمه التي تحرص على إرضاء كافة الأذواق. وهو ما 

يؤكده الشيف زكريا، مدير المطاعم. وتأتي في مقدمة الأطباق التي

تهتم بها مطاعم الفندق وجبات الاسماك التي يتم طهيها بأساليب مختلفة.

ومن أشهر تلك الأطباق التي يتميز بها الفندق طبق «سي فود بلاتر»، والذي

يصنع بخليط من الجمبري والكاليماري وسمك السيباس. وإذا كانت الاسماك

تقدم طازجة في كل مطاعم فندق فلسطين، إلا أن «مطعم استاكوزا» بالفندق 

والذي يطل على البحر مباشرة يمنح الزبون فرصة تناول طبق من الأسماك 

عقب اصطيادها من البحر مباشرة. ومن بين مطاعم الفندق الرئيسية «مطعم ألكسندرينا» 

الذي يقدم جميع الأصناف العالمية من خلال بوفيه مفتوح للعشاء طوال أيام الأسبوع. 

هناك أيضا «المطعم الآسيوي» بأشهر مأكولات القارة الآسيوية. كما يختص مطعم

تيرازا بتقديم أشهى المعجنات والأطباق الإيطالية. ويقدم مطعم «زودياك» 

الوجبات السريعة والمشروبات الساخنة والباردة والآيس كريم والحلويات 

الشرقية والغربية من بعد الإفطار وحتى وجبة الغداء. في حين يمنحك مطعم

«غروب الشمس» الفرصة للاستمتاع بتناول الغذاء في الحديقة الملكية 

حيث يقدم أشهى المشويات في الهواء الطلق.

وعلى الربوة الأخرى لحدائق المنتزه حيث فندق وكازينو «السلاملك» يمكنك

الاستمتاع بالاجواء الكلاسيكية والتاريخية للمكان الذي شيده الخديوي عباس 

حلمي الثاني ليكون استراحة صيد له ولصديقته النمساوية الكونتيسة ماي 

توروك هون زندرو التي سميت بعد زواجها من الخديوى جاويدان هانم. وليصبح 

واحدا من أروع تصميمات المعماري اليونانى ديميتري فابريسيوس، كبير

مهندسي الخديوي آنذاك، والذي تلقى تعليمه فى فيينا، حيث أحاطه بغابات

صناعية باهرة امتلأت بالحيوانات التي كان يستمتع بصيدها الخديوي وضيوفه.

يوفر فندق «السلاملك» لنزلائه فخامة الحياة الملكية، كما يحدث عند استقبال الملوك. 

وبمجرد دخولك إلى الردهة الرئيسية تجد صالون الخديوي بما يميزه من فخامة الأثاث 

الملكي الوثير الذي يعود إلى القرن التاسع عشر، والذي يسعى رواد الفندق إلى

التقاط الصور الفوتوغرافية وهم جالسون عليه أو بجوار صور الخديوي وملوك 

وملكات مصر التي تزين جدران الفندق وسط أنغام الموسيقى الكلاسيكية

على الآلات الوترية. عند النزول في فندق قصر «السلاملك» تواجهك صعوبة في 

الاختيار ما بين أجنحته الاربعة عشر. ومنها جناح «مولانا المهيب» ذو الخمس 

غرف والإطلالة الفريدة على حدائق المنتزه الخلابة. أو الجناح الخاص

«بصاحبة العصمة» والذي يضم ثلاث غرف وشرفة فسيحة. أو جناح

«دولة الرئيس» الذي يحتوي على غرفتين وشرفة وجناح «أفندينا» 

الذي يضم ثلاث غرف وشرفة. إلا أن حيرتك قد تزول إذا عرفت أن 

جميعها تتفق في تصميمها على الطرز الملكية. واذا كنت من 

عشاق الرياضات المائية، فيتيح لك المنتزه نزهة بحرية خاصة في

احد اليخوت الرابضة في خليجه، أو التزلج على صفحة المياه، كما تتوفر

لك ايضا فرصة ممارسة الغطس، بالاضافة الى السباحة، حيث يستحوذ المنتزه

على مجموعة من الشواطئ الخلابة تم تقسيمها لتمتد عليها الكبائن

والشاليهات الأنيقة؛ ومن هذه الشواطئ: عايدة وسميراميس وفينسيا وباراديس وكليوباترا. 

كما تتوفر بالمنتزه ملاهٍ للأطفال بالاضافة الى سوق تجاري يضم محالا تجارية ومطاعم عالمية 

وقاعات للحفلات



منقوووووووووووووووول

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

تقع مدينة مرسى علم على بعد 274 كم جنوب مدينة الغردقة وهي تعتبر مركز خدمة للبعثات التعدينية والآن بدأت تتحول لواحدة من أكبر المدن السياحية وهذا لما تتميز به من جمال شواطئها الصافية وشعابها المرجانية و أسماكها النادرة .

وتحتوي مرسى علم على قريتين رئيسيتن:ـ

قرية برنيس : وهي مدينة صغيرة تبعد 178 كيلو متراً جنوب القصير. وهى احدى أفضل الأماكن للسياحة العلاجية .

قرية أبو الحسن الشاذلي : وبها مركز إسلامي معروف .

وتجتذب مدينة مرسى علم الواقعة على البحر الأحمر هواة الغطس والباحثين عن الراحة والهدوء حيث تلتقي الشمس والماء مع سحر الطبيعة الخلابة، وفيها يجد السائح المتعة التي يصبو إليها في أي فصل من فصول السنة. وتعد مرسى علم منطقة واعدة للتوسع السياحي والعمراني . 

وقد تم مؤخرا تشييد أكبر تجمع فندقي على البحر الأحمر بمساحة 300 ألف متر مربع ويتكون من ثلاثة فنادق متصلة تضم 1000 غرفة ذات الخمس نجوم، وتبلغ المساحة التي شيدت عليها الفنادق 100 ألف متر مربع نحو 30% من مساحة الأرض، إلى جانب الحدائق والمطاعم وأماكن الترفيه وحمامات السباحة والملاعب الرياضية . 

ويقوم في مواجهة الفنادق مركز دولي للمؤتمرات يتسع لأكثر من 300 شخص، وتبلغ كلفة منتجع مرسى علم 200 مليون دولار . 

كما تم مؤخرا تشييد مرفأ لليخوت بواسطة أحد المكاتب العالمية المتخصصة يسع نحو 1000 يخت بأطوال تصل الى 150 قدما. والمارينا مجهزة بكل الخدمات من خزانات الوقوت وخطوط المياه والكهرباء والهاتف والفاكس .

ويحوي المرفأ فندقا للغوص يقع على الجانب الأيمن من المارينا في بورت غالب بحيث يمكن لهواة الغوص ربط قوارب الغوص الخاصة بهم مقابل الفندق تماما. ويتكون الفندق من 200 غرفة مجهزة بكل وسائل الراحة اللازمة لممارسة هواية الغطس، وملحق به مركز عالمي للتدريب مزود بأحدث الأجهزة وسيتيح موقع الفندق على المارينا سهولة زيارة أشهر مناطق الغوص في البحر الأحمر مثل جزر الزبرجد والأخوين وغيرها التي تتمتع مياهها بالحياة البحرية النادرة . كما أنشىء بالمدينة مطار دولى لاستفبال رحلات الطيران الدولية التى تنقل السياح من انحاء العالم .

ويوجد بهذه المدينة الصغيرة نادى الرماية المصرى كما تضم استراحات وشاليهات عديدة وتقع على بعد 135 كيلو متراً جنوبى القصير. وقد اكتسبت مرسى علم شهرتها السياحية الكبيرة من طبيعة شواطئها الجميلة وكذلك المياه البحرية الثرية أمامها خاصة ما يرتبط برياضة صيد الأسماك وترتبط مرسى علم بمدينة ادفو بطريق معبد يبلغ طوله 280 كيلو متراً .



*جريدة الشرق الاوسط *


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سانت كاترين




تعد مدينة سانت كاترين أكثر مدن سيناء خصوصية وتميزاً .. فهى أعلى الأماكن المأهولة فى سيناء حيث تقع على هضبة ترتفع 1600 متر فوق سطح البحر .. وتحيط بها مجموعة جبال هى الأعلى فى سيناء بل وفى مصر كلها .. وأعلاها قمة جبل كاترين وجبل موسى وجبل الصفصافة وغيرها . 

هذا الارتفاع جعل لها مناخاً متميزاً أيضاً .. فهو معتدل فى الصيف شديد البرودة فى الشتاء .. مما يعطى لها جمالاً خاصة عندما تكسو الثلوج قمم الجبال .. وقد أعلنت المنطقة محمية طبيعية . وتاريخياً ..هى منطقة ذات أهمية كبيرة . . و أضيف إليها بعد تاريخى حضارى دينى آخر عندما شيد بها الدير المعروف الآن باسم دير سانت كاترين فى القرن السادس الميلادى .. ومازال من أعظم الآثار المسيحية فى مصر والعالم . هذا التميز فى الموقع والمناخ .. وفى التاريخ والجغرافيا .. انعكس على حاضر سانت كاترين التى تعد منطقة سياحية ذات طابع خاص .. و منطقة زراعية بسبب توفر مصادر المياه الجوفية بها . 

وتقع سانت كاترين فى قلب جنوب سيناء على بعد 300 كم من قناة السويس . وتبلغ مساحتها 5130 كم مربع. وتشتهر المدينة بالسياحة الدينية وسياحة السفارى وتسلق الجبال. ويوجد بها دير سانت كاترين وجبل موسى ومقام النبى هارون وغيرها من الاثار الدينية. كما يوجد بها العديد من المشروعات السياحية الكبرى. وتعتبر أكبر محمية طبيعية فى جمهورية مصر العربية من حيث المساحة .

السياحة الدينية :

تعتبر السياحة الدينية فى مقدمة أنواع السياحة التى تتمتع بها المدينة و يمثل دير سانت كاترين مزاراً هاما للسائح الذى يتوق للسياحة الدينية و قد بنى فى القرن السادس الميلادى .

دير سانت كاترين :


يعتبر جنوب سيناء منذ العصور المسيحية الأولى أحد أهم مناطق الجذب للرهبان المسيحيين ، وقد أقام هؤلاء الرهبان العديد من الأديرة والكنائس فى أودية سيناء أشهر ما بقى منها دير طور سيناء المعروف باسم دير سانت كاترين . 

ويقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة . وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة . وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه أبراج فى الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً .. وتبلـغ أطـوال أضلاعـه 117 * 80 *77 *76 متراً تقريباً . ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى عندما أمر ببنائه الإمبراطورة هيلانه والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 432م ثم أكمل في عهد الإمبراطور جوستينيان سنة 545م ليكون معقلاً لرهبان سيناء وقد سمي في العصور التالية باسم دير القديسة كاترين أحد شهداء الإسكندرية لرؤية رآها أحد الرهبان في منامه بأنها نقلت إلى هذا الموضع فتم نقل رفاتها بناءً على ذلك وأطلق اسمها على الدير وعلى المنطقة كلها. وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بالعديد من المباني تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز وبه أبراج عالية في الأركان ومن أهم معالم الدير .

وأهم مبانى الدير هى : الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة ، والجامع ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى قلايا الرهبان ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه . 

الكنيسة الكبرى : 

و هى أقدم الآثار المسيحية و ترجع إلى عهد الإمبراطور جيستيان فى القرن السادس الميلادى و قد صممت على شكل البازيليكا الرومانية الذى كان شائعا وقت بنائها عام 527م. وتقع فى الجزء الشمالى من الدير وتسمى أحيانا الكنيسة الكبرى أو الكاتدرائية .... وقد عرفت باسم كنيسة التجلى . . وبداخل الكنيسة صفان من الأعمدة .. وهى 12 عموداً تمثل شهور السنة . وعلى كل جانب يوجد 4 هياكل يحمل كل منها اسم أحد القديسين . 

ورغم ما تعرضت له هذه الكنيسة فى مختلف العصور ، فإن الجزء الأكبر من سقفها ظل محفوظاً ، وتوجد بعض الكتابة القديمة على أجزاء منه من بينها : > لأجل تحية ملكنا التقى جوستنيان العظيم < .. ايها الرب الذى تجلى برؤيته فى هذا المكان احفظ وارحم عبدك > أتيين < وبانى هذا الدير > ايليسيوس < (اليشع) و> نونا < والأول هو أول من أشرف على الدير .. أما اليشع فهو المهندس المعمارى الذى شيده .. وربما كانت > نونا< زوجته . 

وفى صدر الكنيسة حنية مستديرة حلى سقفها وجوانبها بالفسيفساء ... وهى أهم مافى الدير كله حيث انها من أشهر الفسيفساء المسيحية فى العالم كله . ولا يضارعها فى قيمتها الفنية إلا فسيفساء أياصوفيا فى استانبول . وتمثل هذه الفسيفساء مناظر من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد . والمنظر الرئيسى فيها يمثل السيد المسيح فى الوسط وعلى يمينه العذراء وعلى يساره موسى .. بينما بطرس مستلقيا عند قدميه وعلى الجدار يوجد منظران يمثل أحدهما موسى يتلقى الشريعة فوق جبال سيناء ، والثانى يمثل موسى وقد ركع أمام الشجرة .. وامتدت إليه من فوق لهيبها يد الله مشيرة إليه . 

وتحت سقف هذه القبة والفسيفساء . . يوجد التابوت الذى وضعت داخله بقايا جثة القديسة كاترين داخل صندوقين من الفضة .. فى أحدهما جمجمة القديسة وفوق الصندوق تاج من الذهب المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة ويحتوى الآخر على يدها اليسرى .. وقد حليت بالخواتم الذهبية والفصوص الثمينة .. وفى الناحية الأخرى صندوقان كبيران من الفضة على كل منهما صورة القديسة كاترين وداخلهما هدايا ثمينة مما أهداه الملوك والموسرون إلى الدير .وفى كل مكان بالكنيسة تنتشر الأيقونات الجميلة ذات الأهمية التاريخية الكبرى حيث تعرض نحو 150 أيقونة من مجموع حوالى 2000 أيقونة من بينها أيقونات نادرة المثيل صنعت فى القرن السادس .. كما يعود جزء منها إلى أوائل العهد البيزنطى .. وقسم إلى الفترة من القرن الحادى عشر حتى الخامس عشر . 

وتتدلى الثريات الثمينة حتى تبدو الكنيسة أشبه بمتحف للفنون .. أما أقدس مكان فى الكنيسة فيقع خلفها ويمكن الوصول إليه من الجانبين وهو هيكل الشجرة .. أى المكان الذى يعتقد أن موسى وقف فيه عندما تجلى الله له وخاطبه .

الكنيسة الصغيرة :

وقد شيدت فوق جبل موسى .

كنيسة الموتى :

وهى حجرة لحفظ جماجم الموتى وفيها رصت الجماجم فوق بعضها و توجد 6 مقابر فقط بالدير خاصة بالرهبان و المطارنة .

كنيسة العليقة :

خلف كنيسة الدير الرئيسية و بجوار العليقة المقدسة- مقام النبى هارون .

مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله : 

أمام الكنيسة الرئيسية يوجد مسجد صغير بنى فى أيام الفاطميين تنفيذاً لرغبة الوزير أبو النصر أنوشطاقين فى عام 500 هجرية 1106م ويقع على بعد 10 أمتار من الكنيسة الكبرى وهو مبنى باللبن والحجر الجرانيتى وهناك مخطوط فى الدير ينص على أن الجامع بنى فى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله .

المسجد القديم :

بجوار الكنيسة الكبرى منذ عهد الفاطميين .

المكتبة : 

يرجع الكثير من شهرة دير سانت كاترين إلى مكتبته الغنية بالمخطوطات وتقع فى الطبقة الثالثة من بناء قديم جنوب الكنيسة الكبرى .. وتضم المكتبة إلى جانب المخطوطات النادرة عدداً من الوثائق والفرمانات التى أعطاها الخلفاء والحكام للدير .. أشهرها ما يقال بأنه وثيقة من الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطى فيها الأمان للدير والرهبان .. والوثيقة على نحو ما يعتقد كتبها عمر بن الخطاب . 

وهى عبارة عن ثلاث غرف فى صف واحد تضم آلاف المخطوطات الأثرية باللغات العربية و اليونانية و السيريانية و يبلغ عدد المخطوطات 6000 مخطوط نادر من بينها مخطوطات تاريخية و جغرافية وفلسفية إضافة إلى نحو 2000 وثيقة وفرمان أعطاها الولاة للدير ومعظمها من العصر الفاطمى . إلى جانب ذلك يضم الدير معصرة لاستخراج الزيت من الزيتون .. وبئر ماء وشجرة العليقة ومخزن قديم للطعام وحوله حديقة واسعة بها حجرة للجماجم تجمع رفات الرهبان . . وفى أعلى جبل موسى كنيسة صغيرة يصعد إليها الزائرون وعلى مقربة منها مسجد صغير . 

نظام الدير : 

نظام الرهبنة الحالى الذى يتبعه رهبان دير سانت كاترين هو نظام القديس باسيليوس الكبير (329 - 379 م) أحد تلاميذ الأنبا باخوم (290-348 م) .. حيث ينذر الراهب نفسه لحياة التقشف والعبادة مع العمل المشترك جنباً إلى جنب. 

سياحة السفارى:

نظرا لما تحتويه المدينة من مناظر طبيعية خلابة قلما توجد فى أى بقعة أخرى حيث الجبال الشامخة و ما يتخللها من أودية تجعل السير فيها متعة للنفس و مرورا للقلب فقد انتشرت فى الآونة الأخيرة رحلات السفارى بالمدينة لطالبى متعة الطبيعة .

جبال سانت كاترين :

جبل البنات :

وهو جبل عظيم تجاه سريال و يفصل بينهما وادى فيران و قد كثرت الروايات فى هذه التسمية و لكن أشهرها رواية تقول أن بعض بنات البادية فررن من أهلهن للتخلص من الزواج بمن لم يحببن و لجأن إلى هذا الجبل فطاردوهن إليه فإذا بهن يعقدهن ضفائرهن بعضها لبعض و رمين أنفسهن إلى الوادى و ذهبن شهيدات للحرية .

جبل موسى :

يعتبر من أكثر الجبال الموجودة فى جنوب سيناء شهرة و يحب كل زائر إلى دير سانت كاترين أن يعتلى قمة هذا الجبل الذى يعلو نحو 7363 قدماً فوق سطح البحر و قد أطلق عليه هذا الأسم نسبة إلى سيدنا موسى عليه السلام لأنه كان يعتلى هذا الجبل لكى يناجى ربه لمدة أربعين يوما ليتسلم الرسالة التى سلمها لبنى قومه الذين كانو ينتظرون فى وادى الراحة و يقال أن هذا الجبل كانت تخرج منه رعود و يهتز بشدة و يستطيع المرء حين يصعد إلى قمته أن يشاهد أبدع منظر تراه العين و بخاصة فى الصباح الباكر و الشمس ترسل أشعتها على الجبال المتراكمة فوق بعضها البعض على مدى النظر و قد شيدت على قمته كنيسة صغيرة و إلى جوارها جامع صغير فكان ذلك أبلغ تعبير عن الوحدة الوطنية التى تربط بين قطبى الأمة .

جبل كاترين :

و يعتبر هذا الجبل من أعلى جبال مصر كلها حيث يبلغ ارتفاعه 8563 قدماً فوق سطح البحر سمى كذلك لأنه كما ورد فى تقاليد الرهبان أن الملائكة قديما حملت جثة القديسة كاترينا من مكان استشهادها فى الأسكندرية عام 307 م و نزلت بها إلى هذا الجبل و لم يبق منه حاليا سوى الجمجمة و عظم إحدى اليدين و هما محفوظان فى صندوق داخل الكنيسة حتى يومنا هذا و يمكن للمرء أن يشاهد من فوق قمته على مرمى البصر خليج العقبة و خليج السويس و خاصة إذا كان الجو صحواً و الشمس مشرقة .

المحميات الطبيعية فى سانت كاترين :

محمية سانت كاترين :

تبلغ مساحة محمية سانت كاترين حوالى 4300 كم2 من جنوب سيناء و توفر هذه المساحة فرصاً رائعة لعمل رحلات السفارى و التمتع بالطبيعة وسط أجمل المناظر فى مصر- أعلنت سانت كاترين و ما حولها كمحمية طبيعية وتتمتع محمية سانت كاترين بمقومات طبيعية و حضارية ذات طابع خاص فهى منطقة ذات تراث عريق .

ويعتبر تريض وركوب الجمال أفضل وسيلة للتمتع بالمناطق الساحرة والجبال العالية فهى الموطن الأصلى للعديد من القبائل وهى مأوى للحياة البرية المتعددة .

وتقع محمية سانت كاترين في نهاية لقاء وادي الإسباعية مع وادي الأربعين علي هضبة مرتفعة تحيطها ارتفاعات شاهقة تتمثل في عدة جبال متباينة الارتفاع هي جبل سانت كاترين أعلي قمة في مصر وجبل موسي وجبل الصفصافة وجبل الصناع وجبل أحر وجبل عباس . وتتميز هذه الجبال بميول حادة متموجة يصعب الصعود عليها بدون وجود مدقات محددة ، ومحمية سانت كاترين هي محمية فريدة من نوعها في مصر حيث تضم نوعية من المكونات الجديرة بالحماية .. فهي محمية تاريخية ذات تراث حضاري فريد من نوعه يتمثل في دير سانت كاترين بمحتوياته المعمارية وكنوزه الفنية والأثرية ، وبالجبال المقدسة حولها ذات الأهمية الدينية فضلاً عن بعض الآثار الدينية الأخري مثل قبر النبي صالح وقبر هارون . 

في نفس الوقت تعد منطقة سانت كاترين محمية طبيعية هامة حيث أنها من أهم الملاجيء الطبيعية لمعظم النباتات النادرة التي تستوطن سيناء والتي يقتصر وجودها في مصر علي تلك المنطقة مثل النباتات الطبية والنباتات السامة وغيرها .. ولعل أهمها السموة والحبك والزعتر والشيح والعجرم والعتوم والبثيران والطرفة والسكران ، وتكثر بها أيضاً ينابيع المياه والزراعات المثمرة ، كما توجد بعض آبار المياه ذات الأهمية التاريخية مثل بئر الزيتونة وبئر هارون . 

الحياة الحيوانية : 

تذخر منطقة سانت كاترين بالعديد من الحيوانات البرية مثل الثعالب والضباع والتياتل والغزلان والوعول والأرانب البرية والذئاب والقنفذ العربي والفأر الشوكي والجربوع والعديد من الزواحف مثل الطريشة .. وكذلك أنواع شتي من الطيور أهمها اللقلق والنسر والصقر والعقاب والعوسق والشنار والقطا المتوج والقمري وبومة بتلر والقنبرة والأبلق والتمير والغراب والعصفور والنعار والدرسة وغيرها . وقد أعلنت هذه المنطقة محمية طبيعية منذ عام 1988 . 

النباتات الطبية:

أثبت العلم و العلماء أن العلاج بالنباتات الطبية و الأعشاب أخف ضرراً من الأدوية المستخلصة من المواد الكيميائية حيث اتجهت أبحاثهم و دراساتهم الآن الى استخلاص الدواء من النباتات الطبيعية و الأعشاب لعلاج الكثير من الأمراض و هذا الإتجاه أضاف إلى مدينة سانت كاترين ميزة أخرى حيث يكثر بها النباتات الطبية و الأعشاب التى تستخدم فى علاج كثير من الأمراض .



الهئة الوطنية للاستعلام..بوابتك الى مصر


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسى مطروح هي مدينة مصرية، وعاصمة محافظة مطروح. تقع على ساحل البحر المتوسط وتقع على بعد حوالي 290 كم غربي مدينة الإسكندرية.وتملك المدينه أجمل شواطئ مصر على الإطلاق ويوجد بها شاطئ عجيبه وتتسم بالجو الرائع في الصيف الخالي من الرطوبه و من معالم مطروح أيضا سوق ليبيا وهو سوق شعبي قيه منتجات مختلفه ليبية و مصرية ومن دول مختلفه، وأيضا من معالمها شارع الأسكندرية وهو شارع تجاري ويبدأ من مدخل المدينه إلى كورنيش المدينه تكثر الفنادق بمرسى مطروح واهمها "البوسيت" و"الأبيض" وفندق القصر و"الليدو" و"رويال بالاس" و"الاليزيه" و مجموعة فنادق خاصة بالقوات المسلحة.. وبها قري سياحية أشهرها "الأندلسية" اضافة إلى العديد من الشاليهات الخاصة، وشاليهات وشقق مفروشة للإيجار .

وبمرسي مطروح العديد من الشواطئ منها الخاص الذي يتبع كل فندق أو شاليه، ومنها الشواطئ العادية المجانية ومن أشهر شواطئ مطروح شاطئ "روميل" و"البوسيت" و"الأبيض" وشاطئ الغرام و شاطئ علم الروم و"مينا أبو حشيشة" واشهر مزاراتها شاطئ "عجيبة"،[2] الذي يعد من أروع الشواطئ علي البحر المتوسط، لما يتمتع به من طبيعة خلابة حيث الصخور بأشكالها الغريبة وتكويناتها الطبيعية تحيط بها المياه بالوان متدرجة من الزرقة، ويوجد بها أماكن للغطس.

وتعتبر حمامات كليوباترا أهم مزارات المدينة السياحية، حيث يوجد الحمام الخاص بالملكة كليوباترا، وهو حمام وسط المياه يصل الناس إلى داخله عن طريق مجموعة من الصخور. وتدخل الحمام المياه من كل ناحية، وقد اصبح من أجمل المزارات خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة بعد الاهتمام به والعناية بتجديده ونظافته.



اضافة:



حمام الملكة كليوباترا هو عبارة عن صخرة ضخمة تمر فيها مياه البحر من خلال انفاق منحوته ثم يصب في البحر مرة أخري والصخرة كبيرة ويدخل الماء داخل الصخرة وينساب من فتحاتها في شكل رائع ، وفي سقف الصخرة فتحات تسمح بدخول أشعة الشمس مما تعمل على تسخين الماء بداخل الصخرة .. 
حمام الملكة كليوباترا عبارة عن ( حمام شمسي طبيعي ) كانت تأتي له الملكة كليوباترا
ميزة هذا الشاطيء رماله البيضاء جداً .. ولذلك يُطلق على هذه الصخرة اسم آخر وهو : حمّام كليوباترا 

وكانت كليوباترا تستحم فيه حيث وجد اطلال قصر خاص بها علي الربوة المقابلة لهذا الحمام . 

يمكن دخول الحمام الشمسي مجاناً من خلال البوابة الفرعونية المقامة على أول الشاطيء حيث تدخل الشمس داخل تجويف الصخرة وتقوم بتسخين الماء ، ومن يجلس بالداخل سيشعر بأنه داخل حمام بخار أو جاكوزي

[عدل] المناطق الأثرية بمطروح
معبد رمسيس الثاني 
قام بالكشف عنه الأثرى لبيب حبش حوالي عام 1942 يضم بقايا معبد علية نقوش بالغائر بالغة الهيروغليفية باسم الملك رمسيس الثاني عصر متأخر

منطقة كليوباترا(حمامات كليوباترا) 
صخرة معروفة باسم بصخرة كليوباترا وحمام كليوباترا و بعض التلال الأثرية التي أجريت بها بعض حفائر الهيئة.

حقفة كريم 
عبارة عن تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر و لازالت تحتاج إلى حفائر و تنقيب.

سيدي براني 
تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر من العصر اليوناني الروماني و تحتاج إلى حفائر أثرية.

منطقة جبل الدكرور 
يوجد بها مقبرتين ظاهرتين أحدهم أعمدتها الستة قطعت في العصور السابقة و العصر اليوناني.

منطقة جبل الموتى 
توجد بها عدة مقابر منحوتة في الصخر أربعة منهاتحوى مناظر ملونة هي مقابر س آمون- ني برباتحوتو إيزيس و مقبرة التمساح و أغناها بالرسوم مقبرة س آمون و هو يوناني عاش بسيوه و دفن بها طبقا للديانة المصرية القديمة .

منطقة أبو شروف 
هي جبانة متسعة ربما تعود للعصر اليوناني الروماني ويوجد بها تلال مقصورة حجرية وسط المنطقة.

منطقة سملا 
عبارة عن تل أثرى تحتاج لحفائر.

منطقة أبو مرقيق 
عبارة عن تل أثرى تحتاج لحفائر.

منطقة أبو لهو 
عبارة عن تلال أثرية و مقابر منحوتة في الصخر على بعد 4كم غرب مطروح.

المطاريح 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.

علم الروم و الهشيمة 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.

بئر سكران 
تل أثرى و بقايا مد**** يحتاج لحفائر.

راس الحكمة 
تل أثرى يحتاج لحفائر.

مقبرة الكومنولث 
وتقع جنوب الطريق المرصوف أمامك استراحة العلمين وهى تضم 7367 مقبرة لضحايا من بريطانيا ونيوزلندا واستراليا وجنوب أفريقيا وفرنسا والهند وماليزيا كم يوجد أسماء 11945 من الجنود الذين لم يتم العثور على أشلائهم وقد كتب أسماء بعضهم على الحوائط .

متحف العلمين الحربي 
وهو يعبر عن سير معركة العلمين الفاصلة ويقوم آلاف من السياح الأجانب بزيارة المتحف سنوياً ويضم مجموعة من الأسلحة والدبابات والذخيرة للقوات المشتركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية كما يضم خرائط عن سير المعارك .

المقبرة الإيطالية – المعظمة الألمانية اثر تاريخي. 
دير مارمينا 
ويقع على بعد 65كم غرب الإسكندرية ، ويزوره السياح للاستشفاء على ما له من أهمية دينية لدى المسيحيين .

مقابر ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية ( بالعلمين ) 
ويقام بها احتفالات سنوية في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام

المقبرة الألمانية 
وقد شيدت في عام 1959 وتقع على مسافة 3 كم غرب مدينة العلمين وتطل على البحر مباشرة من فوق جبل مرتفع نسبياً وتضم أجساد 4280 شخصاً .

المقبرة الإيطالية 
وتقع على مسافة 5 كم غرب العلمين وهى تعتبر أجمل المقابر من حيث الفخامة وفن المعمار وتضم كنيسة صغيرة ومسجدا وقاعة للذكريات ومتحف صغير بالإضافة إلى 4800 من الضحايا وتشير لوحة إلى أن الصحراء قد ابتلعت أجساد 38 ألف من الضحايا .

مقابر وادي الحلفاوى 
تضم ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية للألمان وقوات التحالف ، وتقع في وادي الحلفاوى حيث دارت على رمال هذا المكان معركة حاسمة بين قوات المحور بقيادة روميل والذي انتصر فيها القائد الألماني




تتألف المحافظة من 9 مراكز:

مركز الحمام 
مركز العلمين 
مركز الضبعة 
مركز مطروح 
مركز النجيلة 
‏‏ مركز الوصارية

مركز براني 
مركز السلوم 
مركز سيوة 



اخبار مصر


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شرم الشيخ هي أكبر مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء هي مركز سياحي عالمي. تشتهر بالغوص . بالجنوب منها توجد محمية راس محمد الطبيعية.

وهى أشهر مدينة سياحية في سيناء و قد تطور فيها النشاط السياحى بدرجة كبيرة في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة ، وتكمن أهمية شرم الشيخ في موقعها عند رأس البحر الأحمر فمن عندها يتفرع إلى خليجى السويس والعقبة مما أدى إلى وجود بيئة أكثر تميزاً هى العنصر الأساسى في الجذب السياحى.


وصف شرم الشيخ
توجد بها وحولها أهم المحميات الطبيعية في رأس محمد ونبق. و أمام شرم الشيخ توجد جزيرتا تيران و صنافير عند مدخل خليج العقبة .. ومن أهم مناطقها رأس نصرانى و رأس أم سيد إلى جانب رأس محمد .

وفي كل يوم تشهد مدينة شرم الشيخ في محافظة جنوب سيناء جديدا، بحيث أن من زارها بالأمس يكتشف شيئا مختلفا اذا زارها اليوم. هذه هي الحقيقة التي تحولت معها هذه الصحراء الشاسعة والجبال الشاهقة عند ملتقي خليج العقبة و خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر إلى مدينة عصرية خلال 10 سنوات فقط، والتي أهلت شرم الشيخ للفوز بجائزة منظمة اليونسكو لاختيارها ضمن أفضل خمس مدن سلام على مستوى العالم من بين 400 مدينة عالمية .


[عدل] مميزاتها
وتعتبر شرم الشيخ من أحدث مناطق الاستجمام والاسترخاء في العالم، وفي خلال عشر سنوات أصبح فيها أكثر من 150 فندقا أكثرها صممت على أن تكون منتجعا، أي أن الفندق ذاته يغني السائح عن البحث عن المتعة والاستجمام في مكان آخر، فالفندق فيه جميع وسائل الترفيه، وهناك المطاعم الفخمة والتي تسعد السائح بما تقدمه من مأكولات شرقية وغربية، إضافة إلى المقاهي والملاهي التي يحتار السائح في الاختيار بينها، فهي متعددة النشاطات، من ركوب الخيل أو لعب التنس، أو ملاهي الأطفال، إلى التزلج على الماء، أو الغطس أو الغوص حيث أصبحت سياحة مراكز الغوص تمثل اليوم نشاطا سياحيا يلقى رواجا كبيرا وبأعداد غير عادية تعكسه زيادة عدد هذه المراكز ، حيث وصل إلى 346 مركزا عام 2005 م. ، ولدى مصر 3 مواقع صنفت علي أنها من أهم 3 مواقع للغوص علي مستوى العالم .أو الرحلات المائية للتمتع بالثروات المائية والطبيعية التي يمكن للسائح ان يشاهدها في البحر وهو على قاربه الزجاجي. وقد زارها رئيس وزراء بريطانيا توني بلير في زيارته السياحية لمصر كما زارها الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي وزوجته في جولتهما في مصر .


[عدل] أرض السلام
مدينة شرم الشيخ يشار إليها دائماً بأنها "أرض السلام" أو " مدينة السلام " وذلك لأن أرضها تشهد عقد مؤتمرات وقمم حول السلام و العديد من المؤتمرات السياسية والعلمية والسياحية .

وقد استضاف الرئيس مبارك عديد من الشخصيات العالمية وعقد كثير من المؤتمرات على أرضها وذلك بهدف دعم السلام العالمى بوجه عام. ومن بين تلك المؤتمرات ما يلى:


الحياة البحرية في شرم الشيخ1- قمة السلام لعام 1996 و التى حضرها قادة نحو 70 دولة ومنظمة دولية بينهم رؤساء مصر و الولايات المتحدة روسيا و فرنسا و السلطة الفلسطينية ورؤساء وزراء ألمانيا و كندا و اليابان و إسبانيا و إيطاليا و إسرائيل وملوك المغرب و الأردن و السعودية وأمراء البحرين و الكويت و الأمين العام ل الأمم المتحدة .

2- قمة المجموعة 15 والذى عقدت لأول مرة في مصر عام 1998 في شرم الشيخ وهذه القمة تعقد بالتناوب في أحد دول المجموعة.

3- عقد إتفاقية واى ريفر بين الفلسطينيين الذى مثلهم الزعيم ياسر عرفات وبين إسرائيل الممثلة في رئيس وزارئها في ذلك الوقت إيهود باراك في سبتمبر 1999 و قد حضر عقد الاتفاقية الملك عبد الله ملك الأردن، والرئيس مبارك ووزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية مادلين اولبرايت .

4- قمة شرم الشيخ الثلاثية التى حضرها الرئيس مبارك والزعيم عرفات ورئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى في كامب ديفيد .

5- قمة الرئيس مبارك وولى عهد السعودية الأمير عبد الله في شرم الشيخ لاستعراض الموقف العربى وعملية السلام والتعاون الثنائى.

6- القمة الثلاثية التى جمعت الرئيس مبارك وولى عهد الأمير عبد الله والرئيس السورى بشار الأسد وذلك لمناقشة العملية المستمرة للسلام في الشرق الأوسط والتركيز على المجال السورى-الفلسطينى في المفاوضات.

7- قمة الرؤساء مبارك والأسد في عام 1998 لاستعراض العلاقات الثنائية وأخر المستجدات على المستوى السورى-التركى بخصوص "اتفاقية أضنا" الأمنية بين البلدين وقد تناولا الزعيمان عملية السلام واتفاقية استئناف المفاوضات على المسارين اللبنانى والسورى.

8- قمم ثنائية بين زعماء مصر والأردن لمناقشة الموقف المتدهور في الأراضى المحتلة وتمهيد الطريق لعقد قمة عربية.

9- قمة شرم الشيخ التى عقدت في 17 أكتوبر عام 2000 والتى اعتبرت قمة رائدة دعا إليها الرئيس مبارك بجانب دعوته للمجتمع الدولى والولايات المتحدة لوضع نهاية لأعمال العنف التى تقوم بها إسرائيل في الأراضى المحتلة.وقد حضر القمة الرئيس الأمريكى بيل كلينتون ، وملك الأردن عبد الله بن الحسين، والرئيس الفلسطينى ياسر عرفات ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل باراك وكذلك سكرتير عام الأمم المتحدة كوفي عنان . وعلى هامش هذه القمة عقدت اجتماعات مختلفة مع مسئولية من الدول الأفريقية والعربية والأوروبية. ولم تكن بين القمم والاجتماعات محصورة في المجال السياسى فقط ولكن شملت أيضاً مؤتمرات صناعية واقتصادية وسياحية

10- واستضافت شرم الشيخ في سبتمبر عام 2000 الملتقى الإستراتيجى لمنظمة التجارة العالمية.

11- مؤتمر الدول المانحة عقد في الخامس من فبراير عام 2002 .

12- القمة العربية العادية الخامسة عشر في شرم الشيخ في مارس 2003.

13- القمة العربية-الأمريكية عقدت في شرم الشيخ في الثالث من يونيو عام 2003.وناقشت القمة عملية السلام في الشرق الأوسط والموقف في العراق وكذلك محاربة الإرهاب.

وبما أن السلام هو أحد جوانب التعايش السلمى من جهة وتجنب أهوال الحروب من جهة أخرى، فيجب علينا أن ننقل للأجيال الجديدة الحاجة الملحة للسلام القائم على العدل والمساواة. وتحت شعار السلام الشامل والعادل، تستضيف مدينة شرم الشيخ جموع الشباب من أركان المعمورة ليقيموا معسكراتهم فوق أرضها. وتحت شعارات السلام والصداقة تجتمع هذه اللقاءات من مختلف الأديان والأجناس والألوان على المحبة والإخاء.

- وفى شرم الشيخ عقد معسكر عمل يجمع 150 مشاركاً من 20 دولة أوروبية وأفريقية وعربية في أغسطس عام 1997 . - وفى عام 1998 تم تنظيم معسكر أخر يضم 300 شاب من ثلاثين دولة وذلك في جو من الصداقة والحب من أجل السلام معبرين عن حرصهم على تحقيق السلام العالمى. - وفى عام 1999 إانضمت خمسون دولة لتلك المعسكرات والتى أصبحت أحد معالم شرم الشيخ. ويعبر المشاركين في هذه المعسكرات عن تمسكهم الثابت بالسلام العادل والشامل وتشمل هذه المعسكرات أنواع مختلفة من الألعاب الرياضية والثقافية.

اضافة


وتتوفر فى شرم الشيخ بنية أساسية قوية من المرافق والخدمات ويتزايد عدد سكانها بصورة كبيرة حيث وصل إلى أكثر من عشرة آلاف نسمة ومن المقدر أن يصل إلى نحو 132 ألف نسمة عام 2017 مع تزايد الأنشطة السياحية بصفة خاصة وتبلغ مساحة شرم الشيخ نحو 424 كيلو متراً مربعاً .

سياحة الغوص :

هواية الغوص من الرياضيات التي انتشرت مؤخراً في مصر حيث بلغ أعداد الممارسين لرياضة الغوص تحت الماء (100 ألف رياضي) وذلك لما تتمتع به بلادنا من مناطق متعددة لممارسة هذه الرياضة وخاصة محافظة جنوب سيناء التي تتمتع بخصائص فريدة تجعلها في مقدمة المناطق التي يتمنى أي ممارس لتلك الرياضة من الغوص والتمتع بما تحتويه من كنوز تحت الماء قلما يجدها في أي مكان في العالم خاصة منطقة رأس محمد التي يبلغ عدد الممارسين سنوياً بها (10آلاف)غطاس .

مناطق الغوص :

منطقة رأس محمد جنوباً .
منطقة رأس أم سيد - وحتى منطقة التاور شمالاً بداية خليج العقبة .
كما يوجد بالمنطقة أكثر من 20 مركز للتدريب على الغوص معترف بها عالميا و يتم إعطاء المتدرب رخصة للغوص و يتم التفتيش عليها من المنظمات العالمية (padi) .

رياضة الشراع :

و يأتى إليها من جميع أنحاء العالم الزوار ليتمتعوا بالجو و البحر و منطقة الرياضات المائية التى يخدمها أكثر من 50 فندق و 100 مركز غوص .

رياضة صيد الأسماك :

ومن المعروف أن المنطقة بها أكبر كمية من الأنواع المختلفة لأسماك الزينة و أسماك الصيد و يتم عمل مسابقات عالمية سنوية يشارك بها محترفى رياضة الصيد من جميع أنحاء العالم و تقدم لهم الجوائز .

سياحة المحميات بشرم الشيخ :

محمية رأس محمد :

أعلنت منطقة رأس محمد وجزيرتي تيران وصنافير محمية طبيعية في عام 1983 كأول محمية طبيعية في مصر وتقع هذه المحمية عند التقاء خليج السويس وخليج العقبة في الجزء الجنوبي من شبة جزيرة سيناء علي بعد نحو 12 كيلو متراً من مدينة شرم الشيخ ونحو 70 كيلو متر من مدينة الطور . 

محمية أبو جالوم :

تقع محمية أبو جالوم علي خليج العقبة علي الطريق بين شرم الشيخ وطابا بمنطقة تسمي وادي الرساسة ، وقد أعلنت كمحمية في عام 1992. وتتميز هذه المنطقة بطبوغرافية خاصة ونظام بيئي متكامل يجمع بين البيئة الصحراوية والجبلية ومجموعة الوديان التي تتخللها مما يضفي جمالاً خاصاً للمنطقة .. بالإضافة إلي بيئة بحرية غنية بنوعيات رائعة من الشعاب المرجانية والأسماك الملونة كما توجد بالمحمية حياة برية غنية تضم الغزلان والتياتل والثعالب والوبر وأم الريشات والقنفذ الظهري وكثير من القوارض والزواحف .

محمية نبق : 

اعتبرت منطقة نبق محمية طبيعية في عام 1992 . وتقع هذه المحمية في المنطقة ما بين شرم الشيخ ودهب ووادي أم عدوي في جنوب سيناء .. وتبعد المحمية 35 كيلو متراً شمال شرم الشيخ 


ويكيبيديا


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا اسميشال

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك

لقد جلبت لكى الروابط  من المصدر الاصلي


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم

شكرا لمجهودكم​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك عالمعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*كنت هانسى الصور *

*:download:*

 اسكندرية

:download:



















































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسى علم *

*:download:*


*



*



*



*



*



*

























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*سانت كاترين*

*:download:*

*



*




*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسى مطروح*

*:download:*

*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*شرم الشيخ*

*:download:*

*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*


----------

